# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What sport?

## Corey Nicholls

Just a question I thought I may ask, 

What sports do Optiboarders participate in?

I myself like a good game of darts, it is the only sport that you can play with a beer in your hand!

My other sport I like to play is Lawn Bowls, it is also a sport that you can play involving beer.

----------


## JRS

For indoor activities, I'm always up for a long round of Warhammer or 40K. You can drink beer then too Corey.

Outdoors it would be a toss between white-water canoeing or fishing.

----------


## PAkev

I can't hit the broad side of a barn with a golf ball but am much more successful taking my shots at sporting clays.

I also enjoy a peaceful evening of fishing a quiet stream or lake.

This year I took on a new sport and got my bow set up with a reel assembly to shoot fish.  Now I'm just trying to work through that concept they call REFRACTION.

Kevin "Not a sports fan... but a sports man" T

----------


## Corey Nicholls

JRS,

What is Warhammer? Do you take to some other poor sod with a rather large, hard, percussion impliment?

Kevin,

You don't have to worry about refraction when you use dynamite!

----------


## mullo

Golf, tennis, baseball and of course ice hockey. (being from Canada) I used to play alot of pool and darts though when I was a drinker. Used to love my beer, dark especially!!!! Mullo  :cheers:

----------


## Corey Nicholls

I love dark beer preferrably a stout in winter and lighter lager styles in summer. 

Mullo, have you given up the sport or the beer, or both?

----------


## JRS

Quite a few micro breweries up here in Oregon. Try something new every day that's different. Almost as many breweries as there is Starbuck coffee houses.

Also whack a few golf balls around in my spare time.

Corey - FYI, Warhammer is a game played with miniature army men. Based on medieval warfare.  Move them around on a 4' x 10' table - killing as you go (lol). And 40K is similar but based on space age warfare.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Darts for indoor sporting.

Soccer and volleyball outdoors.

JRS:
There is a multiplayer, email version of 40K out there.  If you don't already have it I will post it later.

----------


## mullo

Corey, I gave up the beer. Actually all alcohol. My father is an alchoholic and when you see what it can do to a person you think twice about your own family (my wife and kid). I miss it sometimes though, cutting the grass on a hot summer day, shooting pool, golfing........Ahhh, the taste. I had my share though, starting partying at 11 yrs old and stopped 3 yrs ago Saturday. It was like living in a rock video. Mullo  :cheers:

----------


## Steve Machol

Most of my 'sport' is exercise and bike riding.  I rarely have the chance to participate in any team sports these days.  When I do I prefer basketball and volleyball.  I'm not terribly good at either one, but I do enjoy playing! :shiner:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I played organized soccer for eleven years (including 2 years in college), but I haven't played since (and "since" is becoming an increasingly long time).  Now I enjoy tennis and hunting. 

I walk on a golf course from time to time, but I wouldn't dream of calling what I do while I'm there anything that closely resembles golf (though I used to consistently shoot in the lower 90s upper 80s in high school- having kids limits the number of times you can afford to spend 3 hours of an afternoon on the course).

As far as sports I enjoy watching, the premier sport has to be college football- followed by pro football, hockey, baseball, and NASCAR.  Basically though, if its a sport, I'll watch it on TV (to my wife's chagrin ;) ).

Pete "right halfback" Hanlin

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Isn't golf just a pleasant Sunday afternoon walk in the park interupted by a little white ball?

----------


## Night Train

I dabble in all sorts of sports, Basketball, Football, Baseball, Tennis, Golf, Volleyball, Soccer. I would say That Ultimate Frisbee is a favorite although my VERY SMALL trophy shelf consists of mostly baseball Trophies.
As for Beer...Rarely touch it anymore now that I am of legal age but when I do, I go for Canadian...Molson Golden.

----------


## Corey Nicholls

The only trophies I have are for academic acheivement in optics!

All three of them!

----------


## mullo

I used to drink Molson Golden in high school, then I graduated to Molson Export.......Mullo

----------


## Corey Nicholls

I must admit I have never tried Molson. The only Canadian beer I have tried is Moose Head.

----------


## mullo

Moose head or moose ****????? I've tried it and would say the latter.....Mullo

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Did you actually hear me say I liked it? I would have said it wasn't even good for cleaning the toilet on Sunday! But I was being diplomatic after all. I can't even drink Fosters, as it is orrrible sick sweet stuff made for an overseas market. IT IS NOT REAL BEER!!!!

I may have to change this thread from "SPORT" to "BEER", or "BEER DRINKING SPORTS".

----------


## Dave Metzger

Golf is my disease. I'll sneak in 9 before work, finish the back 9 after work. Bowling is also a diversion, both 10 pin and that awful candlepin which I discovered by accident when I moved to New England.

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Dave,

Have you tried lawn bowls?

----------


## Maria

Is lawn bowls our crown green bowling? If so, it's illegal to play it here if you can't show a pension book on request :)

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Maria you cheecky person,

Crown is a form of lawn bowls where different bowls of differing weights are used, on a green which is raised in the middle. The form of bowls I play, is played on a flat green. Aussies at the moment are the world champions at it, and the assocciations are trying to get more younger bowlers, which is starting to pay off. Our No 1 bowler in Oz is around the 30 mark and others in the national side are younger.Lawn Bowls 

It is also a good game to play if you want a beer!

----------


## Diane

What sport???  On a regular basis, I love tennis.  Water skying, when the water is not as cold as last week in the North Georgia mountains.  

And as we say here in the South... Ya'll ain't gonna believe this ....   This week, I'll be playing softball for the first time in a lot of years.  Next week, I'll be sky diving.  OK, how's that for a MawMaw.  

 :Rolleyes:  

Diane

----------


## mullo

Always wanted to try sky-diving!! I've heard it is one of the most exhillarating things you will ever do. As for the softball, warm up!!! Last time I played my arm felt like it weighed 50 lbs after throwing the ball like I was 15 again.....Mullo

----------


## Diane

> _Originally posted by mullo_ 
> *Always wanted to try sky-diving!! I've heard it is one of the most exhillarating things you will ever do. As for the softball, warm up!!! Last time I played my arm felt like it weighed 50 lbs after throwing the ball like I was 15 again.....Mullo*


 :Cool:  

OK, I didn't kill myself today, during the tournament.  It was double elimination and we lost two straight.  I went to the batting cage last night and worked up to a decent batting stance.  I've also been working out the arm.  I think the pushups have helped.  I also worked out about 45 minutes this morning before I left for the game, and it was a good thing.  The field was a little muddy and in running for a fly ball, I was watching the ball and did a split and woooops, went down.  It was a really good one.  The kind that everyone thinks that you broke your neck as well as the rest of your body.  Anyway, the groin muscle will be sore, but I am grateful, that the stretches in the workup did their job.  At 52, I may have been the "oldest female, actually the oldest" player on my team, but I wasn't that bad.  Got a few hits and made a couple of decent plays.  The second game I was put back in at second base, which was where I played, years ago, and it was fun, despite the skinned knees and elbows and the thigh.  

Oh yeah, the team was made up of adults and youths and was coed.  Since it has been 15 years since I even played ball, a couple of them weren't even born when I played last.  I don't think I'll wait 15 years to play again.  Tomorrow, during the championship, my husband's team will play against my son's team, and I'll be watching in the sun.

I'll let ya'll know about the skydiving, after next week.  4:15, Saturday.

Diane

----------


## Ney Rojas-Mejia

I used to play volleyball and did cross country running in highschool and that was a long time ago.  When I joined the military I found out that you still had to run every day. So I stayed for the twenty.  Now I just go to the gym and workout, swim in between, and sometimes have a occasional beer; which was my favorite sport while stationed in Germany. :cheers:

----------


## Diane

OK, who wants to be the next person to do a jump?  I'll go again.  It was one of the most incredibly awesome things that I've ever done.  I jumped out of the plane at 7:40 pm on Saturday, June 16th.  The day was perfect.  My instructor was the best.  My landing was perfect.  

I've done a lot of flying and just knew that when I got up, that somehow, it would be more terrifying.  There was absolutely no butterfies in my stomach.  The knees weren't wobbly.  Looking out of the open door of the plane can only be described as the most incredible view that I've ever seen.  Harvey, the man on  the video camera did a great job.  It shows my face and the huge smile, that showed my excitement.   14,000 feet high shows a lot of God's land.  It was beautiful.  Just a little haze.  My parents asked what was the best, and I can't really say.  Exiting the door was one.  As I looked at the open sky with nothing to hold me up as I jumped, I thought, "OK, this is it.   I thought no matter what happens, it's worth it.  I'm ready."  The freefall was SOOOO  exhillarating.  I was able to tumble a little and then arch to watch everything.  Harvey, with the video camera came right up to me and got great shots.  I free fell for one minute, and then opened the canopy.  It was great.  I got to control the direction of the fall, some, and turn and stuff and it was great.  My instructor told me that it was so precise that he could land us directly in the center of a pool that was below us if he wanted to.  That's true.  

As we got closer to the landing site, I saw the other jumpers landing, and then started thinking that the landing was really the only scary part, but I knew that I had the best instructor.  We came in fairly normal, and then pulled up on the cords, (I can't remember the names for them), and almost stopped before we touched.  I pulled up my legs and bent my knees.  My knees hardly bent when we touched the ground.    Harvey came in before we did and was there to video the touchdown.  It was great to watch.  He asked if I would do it again, and I said that I would go right back up then if I could.  

Nothing that I can tell you would really describe the feeling.  You would have to experience it yourself.  I'm glad I got the opportunity.  It will take me a while to come down from the high.



:bbg: 

Diane

----------


## mullo

Diane, Congratulations on your first jump. I definately want to try this in the very near future. Glad you enjoyed it and are around to share it with us.  ;) 

I hope your Dad gets his wish to jump with you in the next year or so. It would be a great moment to share together.....Mullo 

:)

----------


## Jackie L

Good for you, Diane.  I prefer to keep my feet on the ground.   As a Northernor, I prefer to down hill ski.  (Got to love the white mountains!)

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Diane,

GOODONYA!!!

I will have to try it myself one day when the life insurance is paid up!

I might try bungee first though.

----------

